# African Land Snail Help



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

anyone else who has an african land snail have a problem with flies?
everytime i open his tank there are flies!!! argh!!!
any way of stopping this?
he is cleaned out regulary - new food is put in and old food is taken out every day 

where am i going wrong?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

what like very tiny little ones. i dont get this with my snails but i do with my fire sal dunno why there's normally one or two about in his viv (there smaller than flightless fruit flies really proper tiny


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah theyre really tiny but when i open his tank they fly out at me 
ahhhhhh
¬.¬ starting to get annoyed with them
there must be a way of keeping them out


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

They are in the food I think  Then the eggs come out in the poop n stuff, I find loads of little see through wormy like things (tiny) then a few weeks later, lots of flies!!!

But for some reaon i really like the flies, they are really cute and i pick them up HAHAHA

Yes... Yes I am strange :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

if fed daily and mouldy food taken out daily its not that i leave my food in two days because they seem to like it mushy next day.

i hve no flys with my big snails but foster garden snails i get lots not sure why just happens i guess they like the enviroment snails have.


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

can they harm my snail in any way?


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

No, the flies can't harm the snails.

It could be the soil you are using, compost contains flies at times, specially in summer.

Also what food are you feeding them? lettuce has alot of flies on, i tend to soak mine in water before hand so any eggs come off over night.


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> No, the flies can't harm the snails.
> 
> It could be the soil you are using, compost contains flies at times, specially in summer.
> 
> Also what food are you feeding them? lettuce has alot of flies on, i tend to soak mine in water before hand so any eggs come off over night.


 
yeah he only eats lettuce and cucumber anything else he just wont come out of his shell lol
but i wash them before i put them in
i also use compost so will use a different substrate
he acting wierd at the min - he wont stop going into hibernation
normal at this time of year?


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Mines doing this at the moment, so im planning on getting the little fella a heat mat and keep it at room temp to try and get ihm out of doing this as it cant be good for him really as its not like we are ever going to get a spring or summer so yeah xD


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, i noticed a few of mine keep going into hibernation but the room they are in is very warm. 

Yeah, use coir, you can get organic coir from poundworld  well good in there.


----------

